# Rogue As A Family Traveler



## Ungawa (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello all. Thanks for all the info yall have posted on the site. 

How would a new Rogue be as a family vacation car? Every year we go from Texas to California for a Disney trip and I was wondering how this car would be for a family of 4 trip across the desert in June/July. 
I have been looking at multiple cross overs and this is one of the few that actually have AC vents in the back.
How does the AC perform?

How does this car handle at higher highway speeds 75mph and above? Noise?

Also, is there enough cargo area behind the second row of seats. We have been going in a 2002 Tahoe, but the Tahoe is getting a few miles on it and not sure if it will make it again. 

Thanks for any info you can share.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Nissans have CVT issues. Transmission failures.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Have not had any transmission issues at all. No CVT noise even on fairly steep inclines.
As for A/C, definitely need to try it out and under no circumstances get one with panoramic sunroof. Panoramic sunroofs do not have insulating panels, but rather thin shades that can be rolled up. This is probably true for all vehicles.
This is the time to test one - sunny, hot day in PM. Four people will produce a lot of heat in a car.
Most comfortable and quietest SUV I have been in.
As for space, you would have to inspect it. But the current Rogue is about the size of the former Murano, so 2014 and later are fairly good sized.


----------



## gggplaya (Jul 18, 2016)

I would look at a slightly used Ford Edge if i were you. I was at the philadelphia auto show and tested the back seat of every CUV/SUV i could find. The ford edge rear seats seemed to recline as far back as my lay-z-boy at home, extremely comfortable rear seats, especially if your kids are growing up into teens or adults. It's also based on a midsize car as well, so the ride quality should be better. If you want real comfort and quietness, the Lincoln MKX version of it is probably the best road trip vehicle i've been in. The variable dampers make quite a difference. 

If you want to stick with a compact crossover, i think the Hyundai Tucscon, Honda CRV, toyota Rav4, mitsubishi Outlander, and Nissan Rogue had comparable rear seats. I can tell you first hand, the rav4 suspensions seems harsh to me. I haven't driven any of the others.


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Family travel*

We just went from Mid MO to NYC in our 14 Rogue, my daughter and her friend, both 17, and we had enough room. We just traded for a 15 Murano so we have a bit more room, but the Rogue did fine. And I've had Nissan CVTs for 17 yrs, not a problem at all.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

Ungawa said:


> Hello all. Thanks for all the info yall have posted on the site.
> 
> How would a new Rogue be as a family vacation car? Every year we go from Texas to California for a Disney trip and I was wondering how this car would be for a family of 4 trip across the desert in June/July.
> I have been looking at multiple cross overs and this is one of the few that actually have AC vents in the back.
> ...


There are better cars out there than rougue.
test drive one and make sure to turn on the AC and put it on MAX..pay close attention o how cold it get....en u get back to the lot, have them have a maxima there ready for you. Dirive that with the MAX A/C and see the difference.
Yes, Rogue for its price loooooks darn good but it is not worth the troubles... trust me.check out Mazda, Toyota and suburu. Nissan isnot the good'ol Nissan that we knew 10-15 years ago anymore. read the forums and see what people complain about .
Good luck


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My friend do yourself a favor and go check out forums for other makes and models. There are always others with problems.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Last thing regarding the AC, the Rogue has a much bigger cabin volume to cool down than a Maxima. Its also not quite the same class of vehicle. A 2014 Maxima shares the ac compressor with the following
INFINITI	JX35	2013
INFINITI	QX60	2014-2015
NISSAN	MAXIMA	2008-2014
NISSAN	MURANO	2009-2014
NISSAN	PATHFINDER	2013-2015
NISSAN	QUEST	2011-2015

The Rogues have a different compressor that is unique to it or so it would appear from part databases. Otherwise, the Nissan model it shares a lot of parts with is the Sentra, so maybe the Maxima is not really an appropriate benchmark for comparison.


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

*AC*



actcdriver said:


> There are better cars out there than rougue.
> test drive one and make sure to turn on the AC and put it on MAX..pay close attention o how cold it get....en u get back to the lot, have them have a maxima there ready for you. Dirive that with the MAX A/C and see the difference.
> Yes, Rogue for its price loooooks darn good but it is not worth the troubles... trust me.check out Mazda, Toyota and suburu. Nissan isnot the good'ol Nissan that we knew 10-15 years ago anymore. read the forums and see what people complain about .
> Good luck


Ours had no problem with 95 degree temps at 70+% humidity. Always kept up. Of course it's not as effective as the AC in our Murano, but two different levels of vehicle.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> My friend do yourself a favor and go check out forums for other makes and models. There are always others with problems.


Sorry I don't buy this, 
This is not a good justification in defending Rogue.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

sorry I don't buy this

not a good justification to sell bad quality products to people


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> Last thing regarding the AC, the Rogue has a much bigger cabin volume to cool down than a Maxima. Its also not quite the same class of vehicle. A 2014 Maxima shares the ac compressor with the following
> INFINITI	JX35	2013
> INFINITI	QX60	2014-2015
> NISSAN	MAXIMA	2008-2014
> ...


I think you unknowingly just told a smart buyer that Rogue's AC is a piece of Crapp...

this is what you said:
"*The Rogues have a different compressor that is unique to it or so it would appear from part databases. Otherwise, the Nissan model it shares a lot of parts with is the Sentra, so maybe the Maxima is not really an appropriate benchmark for comparison.* "
yes it is a different compressor and it is a crappy one.
Also what u said about cabin sizes and comparisons just does not make sense . when you sit in either a YUGO or an 18 wheeler or whatever car, the manufacturer is obligated to give u an A/C that works regardless and they better make their compressor designed to work for that specific vehicle. Your argument about cabin size and all that is absurd. This is what the dealers probably tell their advisors to sell to the poor customer. Do you know how I know that? well my service advisor told me the same thing that you said about the cabin size .
May I ask if you work for Nissan directly or indirectly ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Trade it in. Accept your financial loss and move on. Hate has pushed you beyond reason. But at least I learned something--I didn<t know that auto ac compressor size is regulated by law, and that all models and brands are supposed to meet a specific standard cold blow test to be measured by human skin sensitivity.... and no I do not work for Nissan, but I seriously want to know if you actually ever managed to pass a basic high school science course?


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> Trade it in. Accept your financial loss and move on. Hate has pushed you beyond reason. But at least I learned something--I didn<t know that auto ac compressor size is regulated by law, and that all models and brands are supposed to meet a specific standard cold blow test to be measured by human skin sensitivity.... and no I do not work for Nissan, but I seriously want to know if you actually ever managed to pass a basic high school science course?


You know he doesn't have a wrench to his name. I told my wife about his bitching, especially on the AC, she said he's full of crap. I have no idea why he hasn't gotten rid of it if it actually is such a POS.


----------



## Ungawa (Jun 25, 2016)

I loved the Rogue, but I could not get past all the CVT issues. I ended up buying a 2016 Kia Sorento LX with a V-6, third row seating and third row A/C. The Sorento does not get the gas mileage of the Rogue, its a little larger that the Rogue, better warranty and plenty of power. I think I got a good deal, I ended up paying $28,564 out the door, tax title and license. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

